

Flat adverts that may be breaking the law - Zenst
http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/magazine-18588612
Adverts for rooms/flats to rent that limit candidates based upon gender/race and religion still live on today.
======
Zenst
I personly believe if you own a property then you should have some control who
lives there. Also if your only comfortabel with people of a certain
gender/race etc then it's yoru home and your choice and by outlining that then
your being open, honest and avoiding the waste of your and others time. Now
all that said you don't see many adverts for white british males only, some
would say that advert would not last long and you would end up in jail. But
racisim is in the eye of the beyholder and something is only race related when
it is made a song and dance about and some people like a song and dance sadly.

Sadly all that will become of this is a lone women will rent a room to a male
instead of a female and have a incident or the other way around and that will
become the reason why you have this - for peoples saftly in there own homes.

Even sader is that if they make it against the law in a way they uphold then
things wont change on results and will only casue peoples time to become
wasted.

If you remove the whole race card argument then there is no argument.

\-- Red blood person who comes from Earth wins all the time in my books, shame
everybody don't see it that way.

